# working outside of classification



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Hit the Book this week. Got money saved up, bills paid off, and unnecessary costs cut back.

Making a tour of two states next week to sign all the Book 2's.

Thinking to myself, when the outside work starts up, has anybody done underground for line contractors? Or are there opportunities for linework that is not 'overhead.'? I just want to spend a couple years outside, I know, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

You don't wanna do that cool helicopter thingy?


----------

